# Tibble Fork 1/30/09



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Took the nephew up to Tibble Fork last night to burn a couple hours. Upon ariving, i thought we'de see a ice capped resevoir minus the inlets. Wrong. A lot of open water. Was going to turn around and come home seeing how my nephew is only 5, i dind't feel like risking it. But instinct kicked in and i decided to drill a hole. The ice was about 8" thick but very crusted and rotten. Only fished 10 feet off the shore in the deepest part of the resevoir. The ice was spooky I didn't feel comfortable (especially knowing that's the same spot i fell through last year). We set up shop and turned the camera on. Fish on instantly. We had a great time. Landed a lot of fish. There was roughly 4 or 5 fish on the underwater camera the entire time we was there. My nephew had a riot. I wouldn't recommend fishing it unless we get another cold spell. The ice isn't that solid. I didn't know whether to post or not but thought I'de let you curious people get a report. Looked like we was the only ones that's fished it this year.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Tibble Fork 1/30/09 with pics*

That is funny you should post this as I decided it was time fir a daddy daughter ice fishin trip and tibble is perfect since it takes 25 min to get to and ya don't have to fish long to catch a bunch of little guys to entertain the kiddies. Just like af dude says..the ice is crusty ice, not clear like good safe ice, but it was still 6-8 inches and fine in areas. Soon as we started fishin there they were. I figured we were the first to fish it for the year and boy is that fun. My girl is a little pro. I got pics on my phone and will upload them on Monday since my cable to connect is at work.
If you go, use small stuff with half a meal worm and 4 pound line, easier to get the small stuff down to the bottom. Bite is slight as fish are quite small. Some 12 inchers in there but many that are 5-6 inches.
I wouldn't recommend stayin past 11:30-12:00 as the ice does weaken and wouldn't be smart later on.
Great times fir the kiddies.
[attachment=3:2bg13my4]Milley1.JPG[/attachment:2bg13my4]
[attachment=2:2bg13my4]thais1.JPG[/attachment:2bg13my4]
[attachment=1:2bg13my4]milleybrown.JPG[/attachment:2bg13my4]
[attachment=0:2bg13my4]teameffort.JPG[/attachment:2bg13my4]


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

what day did you fish it? What part of the resevoir? And did you venture very far out on the ice?


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

sorry dude i have seen you post forever now and i dont post much i will call someone out on something incredibility stupid. i have a 5 year old and the last thing i would ever do is want his life chanced. so hats off to having my pick for the dumbest thing done on the hard deck this week. with a 5 year old kid wow do you come out of the woods much. this aint the first time i have posted something like this to someone. does the parents know? again this is just the parent in me and at least nothing bad happend. love all the posts though sorry to the fishing world but i had to say something.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Taking a kid on 8" of ice is stupid? You got to be kidding me. Guess I'm a bad parent for taking my kids out on 4" of ice :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm sure the parents don't know, because obviously the kid fell through the 8" of Ice and is now dead. Because as we all know 8" will barely hold a full sized truck, so surely not a 45 pound kid. :wink: 

Maybe you should quit "calling people out", and stick to posting fishing reports.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

amen scottie and fixed.


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> this aint the first time i have posted something like this to someone. does the parents know?


And you get the award for personification of why the UWN isn't usually worth my time. Does your parents know what a know-it-all internet police-ninny they raised????


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Entertaining comments like his just aint worth it. Some people are not as ejumucated as we folk so we will leave im be.
AF dude
We were there saturday morn. I figured this cold week would be good to go check it out and boy am I glad we did.
I was over by the dam where I know the ice to be safe...hence the 8"
I went out about every 10 feet and drilled a hole before I let the kiddies venture out. Seein those smiles was great.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I apologize flydaddy, slap the cuffs on me and iceicebaby. We did walk away from it. As mentioned there was 8" of ice. It was crusted, not the safest, but I do have common sense and if I thought it was going to be absolutely risky, I wouldn't have done it. I'm just saying I wouldn't recommend a bunch of people to go out there (and have a great time), i thnk if there was a lot of comotion on the ice, i don't know how safe you'de be.


----------



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll just wait for a little more ice off. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

Better safe than sorry, if the ice was questionsalbe (which he stated) it's better staying off then taking a chance. I think the poster was thinking of the safety of the child. I wouldn't ridicule him for that.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Bah... Kids are resilient!!!

If he fell through, think of the cool story he would have to tell his kindergarden mates!


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

Crow said:


> I think the poster was thinking of the safety of the child. I wouldn't ridicule him for that.


I would. Problem is that he just HAS to stick his nose in somebody elses s**t. Calling somebody stupid just because they took a chance that he wouldn't. And after it was stated that a good time was had by all.
How about raise your own kids and stay the hell out of my ice shack???
I think maybe I'll take my 7 kids up there this weekend, we'll all keep a limit and I'll post it up here just so some jackazz can tell me exactly what I did wrong. :roll: 
BTW those are great pics iceicebaby!!!


----------

